

Unpaid No More: Interns Win Major Court Battle - Esifer
http://www.theatlanticwire.com/national/2013/06/black-swan-intern-ruling/66168/

======
Esifer
There is also another lawsuit filed by interns against Conde Nast for lack of
payment: [http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/14/business/media/two-ex-
inte...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/06/14/business/media/two-ex-interns-sue-
conde-nast-over-wages.html)

